# "Official" Target



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

*Do you Like the target?*​
*Do you like the target?*

Yes4182.00%No918.00%


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Let me know if you like this target. If you do not like it then please post your recommended changes.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I like the target fine, but would prefer a simpler black and white scheme. The colors won't show on a b&w laser printer and will more than double the cost of targets printed with an ink-jet. I suggest simple black rings with the 6 ring being solid black, and eliminate or reduce the size of the Slingshot Forum icon. Good job and good idea.

Henry



The Gopher said:


> Let me know if you like this target. If you do not like it then please post your recommended changes.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

There is now a black and white version and a color version, I'm guessing the black and white version will prevail, but it is up to the user which one to use, othe rthan the color the size, thickness of lines, etc. is identical.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

I like it and saved both to my computer. I also saved the trumark target that someone else posted. I think that's where it came from. I also have a number of targets that I downloaded from the internet. I don't remember where but I had found a website that had all kinds of targets that you could download and print.

Chris


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the B&W one.

F


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The B&W target is perfection. Thanks!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I'd like to know why the "no" votes didn't like it?


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Job well done, Good to have a set standard to see how I compare to others.

Thanks 
Mt


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Yep,
I like the black and white. A good target for sure.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

It says indoor target at 5 meters as well . I am not saying I would hit bullseye but if ther is somebody who will hit it lets say 2 times then the whole bullseye will be gone cant confirm any more bullseyes.

Suggestion what if there is more then one bullseye with another circle around it ?

Thanks


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

The bulleye really wasn't meant to serve as a points scorer, more as something to focus on. initially i was only going to have the 3 and 1 rings, but it is much easier to focus on a small dark spot. since it is there i thought i might as well add a points value to it.

I understand that it will get tore up pretty good at close distances but we can't please everyone. if i remove the points from the bullseye, there will be many getting perfect scores even from 10 meters i think.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's a picture of the new target in action:
This was done with my DragonMaster "Working Man's Special" slingshot from 33'. My favorite thing about this is that I took no warm up shots before starting. 







Ten shots, most inside the ring one (and a half?) in the black. Target was backed by duct tape reinforced cardboard, larger holes are groups of two.
Thanks Gopher!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

First go at the Official Target. Indoors, raining and 40 MPH winds in NY. Shot two targets, first no warm up second followed first. 10 shots each, 21 Ft.,7 Meters, 3/8 steel. Natural with Tex single flatbands tied to tabs. Nice target Gopher. Fun stuff.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I think the center 6 will be a little hard to score.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I think the center 6 will be a little hard to score.


The first ring is 3" with the outside being 7" The center dot is 1/2" it is only useful as an aiming point. My goal is 3" group at 10 meters, I can do it at 7 meters most of the time but open up to around 5" at 10 meters. Practice, practice, and more practice.
Philly


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

25ft cause that's how long I have
10 shots cold
marbles
and using my Goliath and I know I'm awful shot


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Harp, you must have to use two hands with Goliath, how do you draw back















Philly


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

philly said:


> Hey Harp, you must have to use two hands with Goliath, how do you draw back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My teeth bud, my teeth..


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Hey Harp, you must have to use two hands with Goliath, how do you draw back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My teeth bud, my teeth..








[/quote]


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> 25ft cause that's how long I have
> 10 shots cold
> marbles
> and using my Goliath and I know I'm awful shot


 That is a goliath of a slingshot! But come on, you didn't use the Goliath. What slingshot did you really use?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes I did and it shoots really well a little heavy but very stable.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Yes I did and it shoots really well a little heavy but very stable.


That's a trip. You do alright with that fork.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

a few are really hung up on the bullseye being too small. As mentioned several times i initially only put it there as an aiming point. having a small distinct point to focus on is imperitive for aiming. since it's there i thought i might as well put a score on it. Even if you double the size of the bull it would still get chewed up quickly by the better shooters. With one of the objectives to have a target that can be printed on a 8.5 by 11 sheet there are not a lot of options for size of rings. I'm not saying this target is perfect just offering up my rational behind the design. Besides if you are good enough to be chewing up the bull to the point where you can't score it anymore then i think it's time to take a few steps back and start shooting from a longer distance


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I agree Gopher, the center dot is important as an aming point. Good target. Thanks for posting it.
Philly


----------



## d69p (Dec 30, 2010)

I think that the bullseye being torn up is a non-issue. Odds are there will be an observer keeping score, anyway, who will see that it just passed through the existing hole.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> I'd like to know why the "no" votes didn't like it?


I voted no because I prefer a target that I can view from any distance with no problem; like these:


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for making these targets guys! I'm going to print these out and practise


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

so it's printed on a full A4... thanks for providing something to shoot at


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

For what it's worth, I use styro plates, 8" dia, $4.50 for 175 at Wally World. Just use a marker and make a 3" bull in the center. Cheap and just as good as any you buy for more. Indoors, I just put tape doubled over on back and stick it to the cardboard backer on my catch box outside I use a clip. I still like Gophers though.
Philly


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

bump...I really need to save these to my computer


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

philly said:


> For what it's worth, I use styro plates, 8" dia, $4.50 for 175 at Wally World. Just use a marker and make a 3" bull in the center. Cheap and just as good as any you buy for more. Indoors, I just put tape doubled over on back and stick it to the cardboard backer on my catch box outside I use a clip. I still like Gophers though.
> Philly


Same here, Philly.
I think I got the idea from you, come to think of it.


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

I could use it for pellet shooting and 22 shooting as well as slingshots


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

SSF has some great threads... this is a keeper

Gopher, your contributions continue to benefit the community

Cheers

LGD


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like both, but the black and white is better to me because I think I can see it better. Thanks mate for sharing. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> I'd like to know why the "no" votes didn't like it?


It's not that I don't like it, I can just visualize it being used with only a 3 and 1.

Result of the shoot out:
17 shooters tied for 1st
21 shooters tied for 2nd
everyone else came in 3rd


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

B&W

useful and simple


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

I still prefer Bill Hays' original competition target with 3-2-1 scoring although my preference would be a slightly smaller version with a 2" bull, then 4" and 6" outer circles. At 10m / 33 ft this is a challenging target for the 'improving' catty-shooter...........I'm improving some days, standing still or sliding backwards on others.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

maybe just make the bullseye the same score as the ring around it? just as an aiming point, not six. or make it 1" and give a point value. that being said, i hang the hayes 123 target from my 55 gal drum catchbox at my range. i'll give this one a shot today, see how it goes at 10 yards

oh- good job too, Gopher


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

I like the B&W too. no offense i thinks bigger bullseye is better about 1" or 2" will do


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I voted no as I would like to see more scoring zones. The size of the bull is fine.

Something like this:


----------

